
Show HN: Chrome Crypto Ticker - booya_cb
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/crypto-status/jhdfbnhbjoefbemgebjomaokpcagjplm?shn
======
booya_cb
Hey HN!

I just created my first Chrome Extension. You can add all available coins from
CoinMarketCap to your watchlist and track teir current prices and 1h change.

I am looking for some feedback and ideas to improve and extend my project.

Best Regards!

------
kapuru
Good work. I'm curious which API you use (or many different?), because in
comparison to other plugins you even support newly listed airdrops.

Another question: Is there any good approach to monetize a chrome extension
like this one?

~~~
booya_cb
Thanks!

Currently I'm using the API of CoinMarketCap, which supports over 1300 coins!

To your second question about monetizing. You can publish and sell your
extensions aswell. In my opinions, this does not make sense as all, as there
is a lot of competition and most of extensions are for free.

However, I'm not trying to make any profits with this Project. It was just for
fun and wanted to contributed something to the community.

------
suleman11
What if it can receive the cryptocurrency data from Coinbase ?

~~~
booya_cb
Coinbase does only offer three Coins. I think it would not make much sense to
use multiple APIs.

Since CoinMarketCap is migrating its API to a professional one, I am looking
forward to chsnge the used API to the one of Coingecko. I could offer more
than 3000 coins instead of 1300.

